# [SOLVED] avi files created with CamStudio



## Esgrimidor

avi files created with CamStudio

I don't get watch the video avi files created with CamStudio with the VLC Videolan player. 

What can I do ?

Thanks
Excuse my language. I'm from Canary Islands


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

Download and install the full K-Lite codec pack from link in my signature area.
If you still cannot play them - open GSpot (it will be in C drive > Program files > K-Lite Codec pack > Tools) and then open one of the files you are having trouble with and post a screenshot of the results here.


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

Okis

I download for other reasons the k-lite codec pack
I supposed it's the correct one. 

I'll create other avi and try. 

i'll comment the results.


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*




VLC don't get to play the avi file 
:sigh:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

In the "Proposed Codec Solutions and Tests" box (at the lower left hand side) click on the highlighted buttons for video (Vid under Gspot and A/V under MS) - after each result comes up post a screenshot.
You have the correct codecs installed by the look of it and it should play. 
Try playing it in Media Player Classic - it should be in C drive > Program Files > K-Lite Codec Pack > Media Player Classic.
What happens when you attempt to play it? do you see video? do you hear audio? or do you get nothing at all?


----------



## blah789

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

VLC doesn't play all codecs. Microsoft Video 1 (CRAM) is one of them (others are Indeo 4 and 5 for example).
You'll just have to play the file in Media Player Classic or Windows Media Player.

P.S: If you're doing screen captures for demos, may I suggest picking a different codec? Microsoft Video 1 came out in the early 90's and the most colors it can capture is 16-bit. + it's low quality + and compression isn't that great. (it was handy in its time because you could render 160x120 CRAM videos in real time (no dropped frames) using a 386 with very little processing power - but we're way beyond that now).


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

The shots


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*



blah789 said:


> VLC doesn't play all codecs. Microsoft Video 1 (CRAM) is one of them (others are Indeo 4 and 5 for example).
> You'll just have to play the file in Media Player Classic or Windows Media Player.
> 
> The reproduction with media player classic is perfect.
> 
> P.S: If you're doing screen captures for demos, may I suggest picking a different codec? Microsoft Video 1 came out in the early 90's and the most colors it can capture is 16-bit. + it's low quality + and compression isn't that great. (it was handy in its time because you could render 160x120 CRAM videos in real time (no dropped frames) using a 386 with very little processing power - but we're way beyond that now).
> 
> I don't understand the P.S. What can i do ?


----------



## koala

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

Go to *http://camstudio.org/blog/camstudio-lossless-codec-v14-released* and download the CamStudio 1.4 Lossless Codec and the EXE Installer.

Install, then reboot.


----------



## blah789

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

I just meant that the MS-CRAM codec is old and isn't that good. You can pick a better codec for compression. Look in the advanced settings for capture. Somewhere in there it will probably allow you to pick a codec. Just try various codecs and adjust their settings and see which one(s) give good quality with small file size.
If you want a lossless codec (a codec that compresses without loss of image quality), you can try the link by koala (if memory serves, I think camstudio is bundled separately from its codec; so yes, you'd have to download it separately).


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

Thank Both

I'll Try


----------



## Esgrimidor

*Re: avi files created with CamStudio*

No results. I don't see the video with Videolan VLC , so I see with Media Classic.


----------



## lenny25

ray:You guys are AWSUM!! Koala that codec has fixed a problem I have been trying to figure out for a whole week! Thanx a million!ray:


----------

